# гульбанить



## franky_1991

Could anyone explain to me what that verb means? I've been told that it can mean to drink alcohol as well as to have sex with somebody. I'll throw some context:
—"Мне попало от моего."
— Ещё бы. Загульбанила на *место* со скукии.


----------



## Maroseika

*Загульбанить *is colloquial variant of загулять (as гульбанить - гулять, both probably influenced by гульба́ - reverly), and therefore means all the same as *загулять*, including those two meanings you were told: to go on a spree; ro run around with somebody; start two-timing. However alcohol connotation seems to me more typical.


----------



## franky_1991

In that case why would he say "со скукии"? I can't make any sense of it. How can you party "with boredom"?


----------



## Maroseika

You are confusing со скуки and со скукой. The latter really means "with boredom", but со скуки means "because of boredom". Less colloquial variant is от скуки.
By the way, correct spelling is "со скуки". Double "и" is either emphatic or just a typo.


----------



## esperansa

or "out of boredom"


----------



## Rosett

franky_1991 said:


> as well as to have sex with somebody. I'll throw some context:
> —"Мне попало от моего."
> — Ещё бы. Загульбанила на *место* со скукии.


What is *место*?
Most likely, it's two-timing.


----------



## franky_1991

Thanks, Maroseika. Everything is clear to me now)

Rosett, I really hope it is not, since it's my girlfriend who wrote that lol
Место is the metro station where she was.


----------



## Rosett

franky_1991 said:


> Rosett, I really hope it is not, since it's my girlfriend who wrote that lol
> Место is the metro station where she was.


You may be misled. Who wrote each sentence and to whom?


----------



## Sobakus

franky_1991 said:


> Thanks, Maroseika. Everything is clear to me now)
> 
> Rosett, I really hope it is not, since it's my girlfriend who wrote that lol
> Место is the metro station where she was.


I really can't see how any of the meanings of the word "гульбанить" can combine with a direction modifier such as "на станцию X". The perfective aspect of it refers to an absolute change of state, of one's behaviour, that is becoming "гулящая" – "partying, drinking and/or promiscuous".

Is it "на место" or "на месте", that is, does it refer to direction or location? In case of the latter, the meaning could be "started behaving inappropriately at a station".


----------



## esperansa

Sobakus said:


> I really can't see how any of the meanings of the word "гульбанить" can combine with a direction modifier such as "на станцию X".


Ну мооожет, конечно, если подумать. Например,

Загульбанила на Арбатскую со скуки

In this context the word загульбанила may be used (slightly misused) in the meaning "went out to have fun" or "left her house and came to the party". The party may be thrown in the bar near the station Arbatskaya (for example).


----------



## franky_1991

Rosett said:


> You may be misled. Who wrote each sentence and to whom?


The first one, she wrote to him.

The original conversation follows as this:
-Я с кожухи в 3 ночи уехала.
-Гуляка)
-Мне попало от моего
-Ещё бы. Загульбонила на кожухе со скукии.
-Не со скукии, а соскучилась)
-))) ну я это и имел ввиду)

Moreover, to make it even clearer, I'll say that she used to live in that station and went to meet some friends there.


----------



## esperansa

According to your context she was at the party near the station Kozhukhovskaya. The station Kozhukhovskaya was the nearest to the place where she was with her friends.


----------



## Rosett

franky_1991 said:


> The first one, she wrote to him.
> 
> The original conversation follows as this:
> -Я с кожухи в 3 ночи уехала.
> -Гуляка)
> -Мне попало от моего
> -Ещё бы. Загульбонила на кожухе со скукии.
> -Не со скукии, а соскучилась)
> -))) ну я это и имел ввиду)


It seems like there's at least two men involved.
A couple of questions more to clarify:
1. Who is "him"?
2, Was it you who scolded her for spending the night at кожухе, or someone else?


----------



## Sobakus

franky_1991 said:


> The first one, she wrote to him.
> 
> The original conversation follows as this:
> -Я с кожухи в 3 ночи уехала.
> -Гуляка)
> -Мне попало от моего
> -Ещё бы. Загульбонила на кожухе со скукии.
> -Не со скукии, а соскучилась)
> -))) ну я это и имел ввиду)
> 
> Moreover, to make it even clearer, I'll say that she used to live in that station and went to meet some friends there.


It seems she and her friends, while being around that station, had some fun probably involving a drink or two, just as a typical group of city youth can be expected to spend the night out.


----------



## franky_1991

esperansa said:


> According to your context she was at the party near the station Kozhukhovskaya. The station Kozhukhovskaya was the nearest to the place where she was with her friends.


I believe so, yes.



Rosett said:


> It seems like there's at least two men involved.
> A couple of questions more to clarify:
> 1. Who is "him"?
> 2, Was it you who scolded her for spending the night at кожухе, or someone else?



1. "Him" is a friend who couldn't go to the party.
2. Yes, it was me xD


----------



## Rosett

franky_1991 said:


> 1. "Him" is a friend who couldn't go to the party.
> 2. Yes, it was me xD


Ok, she just had fun seeing and drinking with old friends, not suggestive.


----------



## franky_1991

Rosett said:


> Ok, she just had fun seeing and drinking with old friends, not suggestive.



Whew! Гора с плеч! Всем спасибо огромное)


----------

